# java applets laufen nicht mehr nach degragmentierung



## Guest (29. Okt 2006)

hi leute, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen!
ich habe seit kurzem meine platte defragmentiert u. habe jetzt festgestellt, dass bei mir java applets im netz (z.B. chats oder spiele) einfach nicht mehr richtig funktionieren. man bekommt nur noch die tasse mit dem ladevorgang angezeigt u. dann dauert es ewig (oder es geht überhaupt nicht) bis es einen applet geladen hat und dieser selbst läuft dann nur noch schweinelangsam! ich kann mir das leider nicht mehr erklären!
ich hab seitdem auch java komplett deinstalliert und wieder drauf gehauen (also jdk 1.5.0.8 und jre 1.5.0.8), dabei gabs ein witziges phänomen: es hat beim ersten webapplet, das ich aufgemacht habe einwandfrei funktioniert, nur nach dem ich den browser geschlossen habe u. das applet dann nochmals laden wollte, gab es wieder das gleiche! ich bin echt ratlos, vielleicht hat ja einer von euch schonmal ein ähnliches problem oder paar tipps noch, mir fällt nix mehr ein!
gruß,

alex


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Okt 2006)

Hast du auch mal einen anderen Browser probiert?


----------



## Guest (30. Okt 2006)

jou hab ich, sowohl iexplorer, als auch firefox... :-(


----------



## Leroy42 (30. Okt 2006)

Bei solchen Fehlern rate ich zur Neuinstallation von Java.


----------

